# How do you pack your back packs?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to try the whole backbacking thing this year, and was wondering if you have any tips for me.

For one where do you put your sleeping pad. I got a little bigger one because I have a hard enough time sleeping in a bed. Do you want the heavier stuff on the bottom? 


No detail is too small. This will be my first time back packing. 

My pack is 5000 cubic thingies.

Thanks for the help
Jason Blade


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I will be watching this eagerly... I too am getting more into back packing and have zero clue what to do and how to pack...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You will get as many different answers as if you asked which truck is best or which gun is best.

For me I like the heavy stuff high, it seems to drag me down if it is low. 

It might vary a little from and internal fame to an external frame. I like to balance the weight left and right so one side is not heavier than the other. I like to pack for convience, meaning to plan what you are backpacking for, hunting, camping, etc. Then organize it by what you will need most often such as topo maps or snacks, you will want more accessable.

Also, I like soft stuff closer to my back just so nothing that has points or edges has a chance of poking out enough to touch me, this will depend on the frame and how it fits you.

I used to do alot but it's been a while. If I can I like my horse to take as much as possible. I like to horse pack in but then you have a critter to baby sit.

Im sure there are others with more and better info but that is a few of the things I like to consider.

Have fun. Pack light. And, find out what you don't really need. Everything adds weight


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I like to pack my heavier stuff at the bottom of my pack. It seems to me when I get top heavy, I lose my balance easier and it really puts a strain on my back.

One thing that has really helped me pack things tightly and neatly is get little stuff sacks and mesh bags and organize my stuff with them. I put all my clothes in one small stuff sack. My food goes in another, my cooking stuff in another, toiletries etc. Keep your snacks in side pockets or easily accessible area's.

My rain gear is always the last thing I pack, right at the top of the bag. Storms can come in a hurry, having to dig for your rain gear is not good.



bowgy said:


> *Have fun. Pack light. And, find out what you don't really need. Everything adds weight*


Couldn't agree with you more here. My pack has lightened to the point where I can maintain myself for 7 days with 30lbs of gear (including fishing gear.) The first time I went backpacking, my pack weighed like 65lbs. Not good when I only weighed only 100lbs... Go as light as you can. You will enjoy the trip a lot more.

There is a lot of useful info in this thread, good luck and have fun!
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2489


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

where do you put your sleeping pads?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> where do you put your sleeping pads?


Pads? I only use one hehe. Mine is small enough that I just attach it to the side of my pack. Most people just put it in between the closing flap and the top of the bag. Or they just attach it to the bottom on the outside. It depends on the size of your pack and the size of the sleeping pad. It doesn't really matter too much, as long as it is out of the way.

If you put it on the inside, it will take up way too much room.

[attachment=1:2i0jydn7]example 1.jpg[/attachment:2i0jydn7]

[attachment=0:2i0jydn7]example 2.jpg[/attachment:2i0jydn7]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Idea. I didn't even think to put it between the top pad and the pack. Mines pretty big and should fit there perfect.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief guys.

From a seasoned backpacker:

1) Pack 15 minutes before you have to leave. 

2) Only spend 10 minutes packing.

3) Remove half the stuff from your pack the last 5 minutes.

4) Leave, quickly.

You'll be fine.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Good Idea. I didn't even think to put it between the top pad and the pack. Mines pretty big and should fit there perfect.


Just to re-enforce what others have already said: "pretty big" shouldn't be a word that describes anything in your backpack. After your first ten-mile hike with a 60- or 70-pound pack weighing you down, I guarantee that the pretty big stuff won't make the next trip.

Seasoned backpackers can get fanatical about slicing weight out of their packs; I have a friend who pre-plans the number of toilet paper squares he'll be using. If your pack weighs more than 40 pounds, there's something in it that doesn't need to be there or that should be planned and packaged more efficiently.

Rain poncho: a plastic garbage bag is lighter. Water: iodine pills are lighter. Ketchup: pick up some packs at Wendy's. Toothpaste: the samples from the dentist work great. Metal spoon and fork: again, pick up plastic ones from Wendy's. Clothing: if there's water where you're going, dirty clothes can be washed - don't take more than two of anything (and getting away with only what you're wearing is even better). Plates: leave them home. Food: dried is one approach, as is high-fat, high-density, high calorie food (you shouldn't be planning any picnics). I even plan on finding some of the food along the way, and I leave some food out of the pack with that expectation in mind. First aid kit: take a small light one - you probably won't need it, but a dirty gash on your leg 20 miles from anywhere needs an antibiotic ointment and a bandage. Also, a checklist when you're packing is good: you don't want to be in the middle of the Uintas and realize that you've forgotten your matches and mosquito repellant. Oh yeah, matches: a cheap, small plastic lighter still works when it gets wet.

By the way, I always put the heavier, bulkier stuff at the bottom too - the top-heavy balancing act takes its toll after a few miles. I also put the things I won't need until I make camp deeper in the pack, and place the things I might need during the hike in more accessible side pockets. For example, I don't want to tear my entire pack apart looking for that tube of sun screen that I know is in there somewhere. One last tip: Dr. Scholl's Moleskin can save the whole trip. :wink:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry Fixed cant help you there. By the time I got enough beer in the pack for the weekend.....1. I couldnt lift it and 2.There was no room for anything else.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Sorry Fixed cant help you there. By the time I got enough beer in the pack for the weekend.....1. I couldnt lift it and 2.There was no room for anything else.....


*What you can't bring beer????*

Does any one want to buy some backpacking gear. Tent, pack, pad. :mrgreen:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

OK, 
somebody needs to invent dehydrated beer


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

No plottrunner just makes me carry it all don't belive him!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont know about a dehydrated beer but I guess you could try a lite beer maybe it weighs less........ :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> No plottrunner just makes me carry it all don't belive him!


Your dad reminds me, of me!  That's what I'll have my boy carry in his pack. You've got to toughin them up sometime don't ya! :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I can attest to packing light. Its a royal pain when your pack weighs too much. Like some of the others have said, it kind of depends on what kind of pack you have. If you have an external, generally the sleeping bag and tent get strapped to the bottom, with all of your gear in the main compartment, and your sleeping pad strapped on top. If you have an internal, i find it easiest to stuff your sleeping bag in first, and get it all the way to the bottom. Then pack in your tent body and fly. Then your clothes, remember, keep it simple here, they weight A LOT. Then I usually pack in my food, stove and mess kit, leaving out the snacks to put in an outside pocket. If I am fishing, I will keep that gear towards the top where it is accessible. Then all the little knick-knacks like your flashlight, gps, sunscreen, bug spray and maps can be stuffed into the outside pockets. 

As far as weight distribution, having it even from side to side is a must. I like to try to get the heavier things closer to my back, which is closer to my center of gravity. You will find that if a lot of the weight is further from your body, that the pack will feel like it is pulling you down backwards. I prefer to have the weight near my shoulders as opposed to my lower back. If you get it too high, you will be expending lots of energy just trying to stay balanced, so keep your pad on top, as it is usually pretty light. Get the weight as close to your center of gravity as possible so you don't fight the weight the whole time. 

If you are just camping it is fairly easy to cut the weight, but when you camp to fish or hunt, it gets heavy!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> I can attest to packing light. Its a royal pain when your pack weighs too much. Like some of the others have said, it kind of depends on what kind of pack you have. If you have an external, generally the sleeping bag and tent get strapped to the bottom, with all of your gear in the main compartment, and your sleeping pad strapped on top. If you have an internal, i find it easiest to stuff your sleeping bag in first, and get it all the way to the bottom. Then pack in your tent body and fly. Then your clothes, remember, keep it simple here, they weight A LOT. Then I usually pack in my food, stove and mess kit, leaving out the snacks to put in an outside pocket. If I am fishing, I will keep that gear towards the top where it is accessible. Then all the little knick-knacks like your flashlight, gps, sunscreen, bug spray and maps can be stuffed into the outside pockets.
> 
> As far as weight distribution, having it even from side to side is a must. I like to try to get the heavier things closer to my back, which is closer to my center of gravity. You will find that if a lot of the weight is further from your body, that the pack will feel like it is pulling you down backwards. I prefer to have the weight near my shoulders as opposed to my lower back. If you get it too high, you will be expending lots of energy just trying to stay balanced, so keep your pad on top, as it is usually pretty light. Get the weight as close to your center of gravity as possible so you don't fight the weight the whole time.
> 
> If you are just camping it is fairly easy to cut the weight, but when you camp to fish or hunt, it gets heavy!


Great post! Thanks this helps alot. I'm looking forward to go on my first trip in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

A clarification on one of the things I said- it may seem kind of odd that I said to pack the tent in the middle of the pack, but many internal frame packs have a zipper towards the bottom of the pack that lets you open it up to get out your sleeping bag and tent. If you don't have one of these, pack it on top where you can get to it easily. Oh and the tent poles- pack them so they won't get damaged or broken, probably best on top of your pack.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't forget one of these. Your dog can carry your beer.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

There is dehydrated wine out there- well in Europe. Search google - there are some very good backpacking forums out there- a bit earthy but if you search there are sections that have already answered all your questions- I gave up on going lighter- just got me 3 pack goats a few years ago and that solved that problem. Beer goes with me now !


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> There is dehydrated wine out there- well in Europe. Search google - there are some very good backpacking forums out there- a bit earthy but if you search there are sections that have already answered all your questions- I gave up on going lighter- just got me 3 pack goats a few years ago and that solved that problem. Beer goes with me now !


I created another thread Packfish, please read it.

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6487


----------

